# choke question



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a remington 1100 and the only barrel i have for it is a mod. can i use that for turkeys


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sure you can, but you should pattern it first to find out what your max effective range is. It is likely going to be 35 yards or less. Make sure you do that, or you may end up losing a bird.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

will do thanks for the help.


----------

